# Goodbye, Droid R2D2



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

letter:
Dear Droid R2D2:
- You were already old when I bought you and now its time to go.
- Sorry to leave you for the Galaxy Nexus, I had to
- You are still in perfect condition, But i deny selling you
- Why am i writing this in YAML, exactly?
- Goodbye, My first android device.
- R.I.P.
postscript:
otherstuff:
- Goodbye community, you guys are great over here
- Its sad to leave a device unrooted, thanks Motorola
- Would have gotten the S3 but I could only get the Galaxy Nexus
- Wrote in perfect yaml, cause i got bored


----------

